# Baby Cardigan Pattern



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Materials: 2 balls Verona or 4 balls bambino, #6 & #8 needles. Gauge: 5 stitches & 6 rows = 1 inch.

With #6 needles cast on 55 stitches and work in single rib for 6 rows. Change to #8 needles. Place marker before and after all yo.
Row 1: K8 for left front, yo, K4, yo for seam), K3 for sleeve (yo, K4, yo), K17 for back (yo, K4, yo for seam) K3 for sleeve, yo, K4, yo, K8 for right front. You now have 63 stitches.
Row 2 and all even rows: Purl
Row 3: K9, yo then cable next 4 stitches by slipping first 2 stitches on cable needle hold in front of work, K next 2 stitches, K2 stitches from cable needle, yo, K5, yo, cable over next 4 stitches, yo, K19, yo, cable n ext 4 stitches, yo, K5, yo, cable next 4 stitches, yo, K9. (71 stitches)Row 5: K10, yo, K4, yo, K7, yo, K4, yo, K21, yo, K4, yo, K7, yo, K4, yo K10. 79 stitches
Continue to increase by working yo before and after each K4 seam every other row and working cable twist every 4th row until there are 159 stitches and ending with a purl row.
Next row dividing row: K23 for left front and place on stitch holder, K33 for left sleeve, slip next 47 stitches on holder for back, slip next 33 stitches on holder for right sleeve and slip next 23 stitches on holdeer for right front.
Work left sleeve in stockinette stitch for 2 1/2 inches then decrease one stitcch each end of next row and every 4th row 3 times. When sleeve measures 4 inches from armhold, dec 1 stitch each end of next row. Change to #6 needles and work in single rib for 6 rows. Slip stitches from holder for right sleeve onto #8 needles and work as for left sleeve.
Body: With right side of work facing, slip stitches from left frong onto o#8 needles, Join yarn and K stitches from holder for back and stitches from right front holder. Work back and forth in stockinette stitch until body measures 4 inches from underarm ending with a purl row.
Picot edge: K1, *yo, K2 tog, repeat from * to end of row. K4 more rows in stockinette stitch. Cast off fairly loosely. Sew sleeve seams, Turn under hem at picot edge row and stitch to wrong side. Work 1 row of single crochet on front edges. Sew tiny buttons to neck using gap in knitting for buttonhole.


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you I've been looking for a pattern with cabled shoulder seams, I'll start this tonight. Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you recall what size this pattern makes?


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Do you have a picture of this made up? Is this something a beginner could handle.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the finished item? :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a similar patten Sounds like new born size


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes you can do it. Just count carefully and be sure to put your markers in as instructed. Just do it step my step and you will see you can do it. Good luck


----------



## gramg1 (Dec 26, 2011)

THANK YOU for the pattern, my next project for two coming soon. I kept your first post so I have the picture. very cute. you have made a lot of people happy giving the pattern.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Good morning, grammacat!

Looked for your accompanying picture for this great pattern, but couldn't find it. I'm going to work up this little gem anyway. The instructions are straightforword and is something I just have to make up. THANK YOU!

Hope your Sunday is a great one.


----------



## papernclay (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-61710-1.html
this it?
It's awesomne- Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Darbytoo (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you for sharing this with all of us.


----------



## Juneh (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern. I hope I can do it. I too, am wondering about the size. I was out all day yesterday and last evening and when I arrive home tired and weary from a four hour trip, I still had to look and see if you had sent the pattern. I found it, pressed the copy button and then fell into bed with the pattern on the table to see first thing this morning. Thanks again.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you! I can't wait to try it.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

sounds cute thanks for the share!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

there is a picture on this site submitted by SandyC a couple of days ago. See post of papernclay this date for link. It is newborn size.


janis blondel said:


> Do you have a picture of the finished item? :thumbup:


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

I love top-down knitting. Thank you very much for sharing, grammacat.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks grammacat for sharing the pattern..


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern1 It's a lovely little sweater and I'll definately knit one!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for this pattern. Could you please POST the PICTURE with it. This helps a lot for those that do not remember, or cannot visualize well with the written word. Thanks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Could you please email this pattern to me as I knit for charity so this would be helpful. my email address is:
[email protected] Thanks


----------



## doll (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you Gramma Cat for the pattern. I like to knit from the top. I want to make a ladies cardigan sweater with cables knit from the top down. Does anyone have a pattern for that? My daughter likes them so I want to surprise her for her birthday. Thanks again. Doll


----------



## nalini (Feb 18, 2012)

I am Nalini and a member of knitting paradise. will you be able to help me in knitting a man's pullover (large size, 44-46 chest).
Iam using redheart 4 ply yarn worsted ).
my e mail- <[email protected]>


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

mthrift said:


> Thank you so much for this pattern. Could you please POST the PICTURE with it. This helps a lot for those that do not remember, or cannot visualize well with the written word. Thanks.


There is a link to this pattern on page one of this thread.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Could you please email this pattern to me as I knit for charity so this would be helpful. my email address is:
> [email protected] Thanks


The first post on this thread IS the pattern. You might want to copy and paste it into a Word document.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. It's a very cute pattern.


----------



## Grannie Annie (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you have a picture to go with this pattern?


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you grammacat much appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Is it just me, or is ROW #4, missing?


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

row 2 and all even rows are purl


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

OK, thanks, Grammacat.
:^)


----------



## Suzannedanne (Nov 10, 2011)

8 Furry Kids said:


> Do you have a picture of this made up? Is this something a beginner could handle.


 I second the motion!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

See picture here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-61710-1.html


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

GrannmaCat, thank you for the pattern, just wondered if you could tell is the size newborn, or larger, and are there some instructions if you wanted to make it bigger. by the time I finish it she would be closer to 6 months old. d


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

it is newborn size. If you added a few more increase rows, you would have more stitches in the fronts, sleeves and back and that would make it wider and you could make it the length you want. Of course you would have to continue the cable as established. I have not tried this on this particular pattern but have done it on others and it worked out well. Just measure the back and fronts until you reach the width you want.


----------



## nanax3 (May 10, 2012)

would love to see a picture of the finished product if you have one


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

See suelee post (scroll up 3-4 posts) She has posted the link for the picture.


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

love the pattern and pic of this sweater, but I have a ? 
what is the weight of yarn and can it be substituted for another yarn as I have never heard of these yarns Verona or bambino...have lots and lots of other yarns in my stash and want to use what I have... 
thanks 
Cynthia


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

any worsted weight (4). This is small newborn size. If you used lighter weight yarn, it would probably come out doll size.


TxCynDoll said:


> love the pattern and pic of this sweater, but I have a ?
> what is the weight of yarn and can it be substituted for another yarn as I have never heard of these yarns Verona or bambino...have lots and lots of other yarns in my stash and want to use what I have...
> thanks
> Cynthia


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

grammacat said:


> any worsted weight (4). This is small newborn size. If you used lighter weight yarn, it would probably come out doll size.
> 
> 
> TxCynDoll said:
> ...


Thank you, going to do it in worsted weight and baby yarn for my baby doll, she will love it... :wink:


----------



## lekkera (Apr 17, 2012)

Is it for a 1 year old child at all?
Yes, I would like a picture too.

Nancy


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

see Suelee post (scroll up 7 or 8 posts) she has posted a link to the picture. This is a newborn pattern but because it is knit from the neck down, you probably could keep increasing stitches in raglan shaping until you get the width of the body and sleeves and add length to fit a 1 year old.


lekkera said:


> Is it for a 1 year old child at all?
> Yes, I would like a picture too.
> 
> Nancy


----------

